# Whats it like to work for Paddy Power?



## Bob the slob (7 Apr 2009)

Applied for a job in their head office that I always wanted to do but was just wondering what its like to work there.

Any comments much appreciated.


----------



## iggy (7 Apr 2009)

I bet you it`s fantastic........sorry, I know, I know...


----------



## brazen_dude (7 Apr 2009)

My friend works in back office IT.... he is very happy


----------



## Bob the slob (9 Apr 2009)

Guess I'll never know didnt get the job


----------



## dodo (13 Apr 2009)

Take a gamble why not


----------



## Grizzly (14 Apr 2009)

I understand that it can be emotionally difficult dealing with people who have an obvious gambling problem. I know someone who left because of it.


----------



## Bob the slob (14 Apr 2009)

It was a job working in the back offices, not in the retail chain.  Yeah I imagine it would be.  Like barmen having to deal with alcoholics.


----------



## mohenley (25 May 2009)

Hi., just wondering if anyone has any insight on what it is like to work for paddy power. Thinking of applying for a Business analyst role but there are no salary/benefits details so a little suspect if they are good company to be looking to work in.


----------



## Guest116 (25 May 2009)

Great place to work: 2/1
You'll hate it: 8/1
You will acquire a gambling addiction: 25/1
My advice is riddled with inaccuracies: 1/5


----------



## ninsaga (25 May 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> Great place to work: 2/1
> You'll hate it: 8/1
> You will acquire a gambling addiction: 25/1
> My advice is riddled with inaccuracies: 1/5



good one in fairness!


----------



## car (26 May 2009)

mohenley said:


> Hi., just wondering if anyone has any insight on what it is like to work for paddy power. Thinking of applying for a Business analyst role but there are no salary/benefits details so a little suspect if they are good company to be looking to work in.



where are there no salary/benefit details?  on their site or with a rec. agency.    
I dont know of any job of that nature that post details up any more, most everything is commensurate with experience and negotiable. including benefits.


----------



## Bob the slob (26 May 2009)

Apply for the job ninsaga, if you dont like the benefits then you can just say no thanks, or neg a higher salary


----------

